# Rob Chapman Riff Contest



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there are some folks here who have pages and pages of their original riffs so why not put them on video and maybe you'll win a pretty sweet prize!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

There is a limitation that you can only use the first 4 frets. Cool restriction! Also cool that he's doing prizes for different ability levels.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Just in case anybody is interested...the winners have been announced:






The description links to the winners' videos and he also has sever "honourable mentions" as well...here are a few of my favorites of those:


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Last dude went all out and sounded great!


----------

